# Lights after curb hit



## Lucas29k (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey guys I managed to hit a curb being out of town with my convertible 05 645ci . Hit it with front driver side wheel and bent the wheel pretty good.

Now I have the abs light on and the circle arrow light. I tried looking up codes using foxwell but it doesn't say what could be bad.

I assume when I hit the wheel speed sensor or abs sensor on that side got messed up. Any thoughts?

Car drives and runs fine just the 2 lights


----------



## Lucas29k (Jan 24, 2020)

After using foxwell I've determined front left where I hit is the issue with wheel speed sensor. I took it out and cleaned it and took a video of inside. I don't see the reluctor ring at all but got all the dirt I could off sensor and inside. 

I'm only left to believe that I hit so hard the reluctor ring has snapped off and is down in there somewhere which is causing the bad reading


----------

